# Where to find decent bourbon in St Maarten



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 27, 2015)

We've traveled all over the Caribbean, (St Lucia, Grand Cayman, Aruba, Jamaica, San Juan, etc), with the exception of San Juan, can't seem to find decent bourbon.

We usually pick up a bottle of Maker's Mark, duty-free, out of BWI, and take it with us. The prices at the US duty-free stores aren't too bad.

We've only ever been to St Maarten, on cruises, (this is our first weekly stay), and want to get a bottle to enjoy during the week. Jack Daniel's, Jim Beam, Old Grandad, etc(the stuff you usually find on the islands), is not an option.

Do the grocery stores, or stores in town, carry Maker's Mark, Buffalo Trace, Weller, etc? If not, we can buy a bottle, duty-free, stateside, but would just assume buy it on the island.

Thank you very much!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 27, 2015)

Duty-Free Liquor in Sint Maarten - from TripAdvisor


Richard


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 28, 2015)

We will be there in November and can check to see if Le Gran Marche grocery store carries it.  When we were there last, we found Ray's in Phillipsburg had decent prices on booze.  Don't remember if they had Maker's Mark (I'm a Jack Daniels man), but might be able to check when we're there.  There are also lots of places in Philipsburg that sell booze.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 29, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> We will be there in November and can check to see if Le Gran Marche grocery store carries it.  When we were there last, we found Ray's in Phillipsburg had decent prices on booze.  Don't remember if they had Maker's Mark (I'm a Jack Daniels man), but might be able to check when we're there.  There are also lots of places in Philipsburg that sell booze.



Thanks!  

We'll be there in late August.   Over on Tripadvisor, I had a few good replies, to the same question.    They suggest Gulhomars and a place called Boozeitup.  

It doesn't sound like I'll have any issues.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 27, 2015)

How can someone with such good taste in bourbon have such bad taste in football teams??  KIDDING!!!!



Skinsfan1311 said:


> We've traveled all over the Caribbean, (St Lucia, Grand Cayman, Aruba, Jamaica, San Juan, etc), with the exception of San Juan, can't seem to find decent bourbon.
> 
> We usually pick up a bottle of Maker's Mark, duty-free, out of BWI, and take it with us. The prices at the US duty-free stores aren't too bad.
> 
> ...


----------

